# Drinking a lot of water.



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

My hedgehog is almost three months old. I previously had a hedgehog that I got when she was two and a half years old. My first hedgehog, Tinkerball, rarely urinated outside of her cage and drank very little. In fact, I barely noticed the water going down in her bowl.

My new hedgie, Coconut, drinks a ton of water and pees a lot. She pees about five minutes after she wakes up, at the same time as she poops. She also drinks a ton of water. She drinks a full bowl about twice a day.

I'm just wondering if this is normal because of her age. She's drinking about ten times as much water as Tinkerball.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've noticed the rats at work drink a lot more when they're still young versus when they're old. My theory is that they need the extra moisture while they get used to going from a liquid diet (mom's milk) to a dry pellet diet. I'm not sure if that's right or not, but it makes sense to me. That could be what's going on with your girl, but I haven't had enough hedgehogs to know if it's normal or not...If you haven't taken her in for a wellness exam at the vet's yet, it wouldn't hurt to schedule one & ask the vet while you're there. Drinking a lot of water can be a sign of health issues if it's a drastic change from their usual behavior, but I don't know if the same holds true if they usually drink a ton of water.


----------

